# Filtering Wax



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

I am rendering wax and have all types of comb with some fairly clean and some from brood comb. When I look at all the videos there is some kind of filtering as the final step to "clean" wax. Metal strainers, panty hose, and cheese cloth etc.

As I was walking thru my extraction area I noticed all the bucket filters for honey. The white plastic ones that fit over a five gallon bucket. I have never had luck with the fine (200) filters so I thought of trying one for filtering wax. I will try it and give an update but was wondering if anyone has tried this before.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I would suggest filtering in stages, especially the brood comb, which I would keep separate from any cappings you may have. I use a coarse strainer from Wal-Mart to remove the cocoons and large pieces of debris first. Let it solidify and then reheat the wax with fresh water before running it through cheesecloth or a fine filtering medium such as your bucket strainer. That way the fine mesh won't get clogged up so fast.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

The bucket filter material is made of nylon, so it can stand up to the heat, but I think the plastic round that supports the filter is vulnerable to boiling water/wax. Melting all the wax in a big pot with a few inches of water in it and going at it with a mesh strainer will get out all of the solids, dirt, and honey. It also depends how clean you want the wax! Save some of that nasty stuff that you strain out, its called slum-gum and its great for baiting swarm traps!


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

Those used five gallon strainer bags work well after the first render post melt. In other words, melt the wax in the frames, collect the wax and scrape the slum off. Melt again and pour through the nylon filter bag material. Scrape the slum from the bottom of this plug as well. On second remelt you can use a different place to filter again. You should be getting pretty close to "clean".


----------

